# Not another Raft Company Help Wanted Ad



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

All American Adventures - Not just another Raft Company! We raft a greater variety of trips then any other outfitter on Clear Creek. Our small staff has an average experience of over 13 years guiding. Small trip sizes, trips on the lower, uncrowded sections of Clear Creek and you can work up to 4 half-days per day durring peak season. Why work anywhere else?

One to two positions still available. Experienced Guides or Trainee/Shuttle Driver. Safety Kayaking a plus!

This is not a training course you have to pay for. Drive shuttle and earn some money while learning to guide. Being a 1st year guide is rough and we want to make sure you make a little money that's why the job is combined with shuttle driving.

Call Jed @ 970-333-8595 or email resume with river log to [email protected] 
Whitewater River Rafting Trips Near Denver Colorado - Raft Clear Creek


----------



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

*Jedi is the man!*

Ask any who's guided on Clear Creek. Couldn't ask for a better boss to work for. We have the best trips on Clear Creek and get to run from Kermit's down all season, rather than just at low flow!

Here he is in action at Rigor Mortis: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1220&catid=searchresults&searchid=288

I'm underneath the Puma:mrgreen: 

oopsilfipped!


----------

